# 5000 Lumen LED Replacement Lamp for DLP TV? Possible?



## SkOrPn (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello again peeps :wave: This question is probably for the LED experts :thumbsup: 
*
EDIT:* *Just ignore this thread please, I guess it is not possible to do this  Thanks*

I am curious, my Sony SXRD 55" 1080P 120hz TV needs another expensive bulb replacement, and this time I am wondering why, with all the LED tech taking off, why isn't there a LED replacement Drop-In yet? My Lamp is a simple XL-5200 UHP HID bulb made by Philips (*F-9308-860-0, 5100 lumen*). Are there light quality issues with LED? And if so, why are they using LED in all the newer HD sets? Are there single LED's in the 5000 lumen range? Or better yet can I get a single 6-8k lumen LED and power it with just enough juice to produce 5000 lumen? I assume DLP Projection TV's require a bright white light right?

Is there a reason why the LED lighting industry is not manufacturing these replacement LED lamps, especially ones as common as mine? After paying $2500 for a 55" TV I would like this thing to last at least ten years before I toss it, but buying bulbs is becoming a pain. I half expected LED to have replaced it already but I find nothing yet to drop in. Any ideas?

Thanks
SkOrPn


----------



## hizzo3 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*

My son... Google and thy shall findith thy answer one does seekith.

 http://hackaday.com/2013/03/28/epson-projector-led-mod/ 

Now in all honesty, I'd just convert to HID and call it done... I know LED's are all the rave, but optics are a pita, and if you can get a quick mod of your existing system, hid would do better than halogen.

Sent by my NSA monitored Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## SkOrPn (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*



hizzo3 said:


> My son... Google and thy shall findith thy answer one does seekith.
> 
> http://hackaday.com/2013/03/28/epson-projector-led-mod/
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

Would HID give me longer life than the stock Philips F-9308-860-0 lamp (Sony XL-5200)? The stock lamp is rated for 6000 hours but I got 8000 the first time around and only 5000 this time around. Looking for a solution that would be the last lamp I ever need for this. Thanks


----------



## hizzo3 (Dec 21, 2013)

On second thought that looks like it is already a hid.

Sent by my NSA monitored Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## SkOrPn (Dec 21, 2013)

hizzo3 said:


> On second thought that looks like it is already a hid.
> 
> Sent by my NSA monitored Verizon Galaxy Nexus.



It is something called metal halide I think. $130 is the absolute cheapest I can find it for, the original bulb anyway. They make much lesser bulbs for as low as 50 bucks but the light from them sucks. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jason 77 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*



SkOrPn said:


> It is something called metal halide I think. $130 is the absolute cheapest I can find it for, the original bulb anyway. They make much lesser bulbs for as low as 50 bucks but the light from them sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4



Metal Halide is a HID bulb...


----------



## SkOrPn (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*



jason 77 said:


> Metal Halide is a HID bulb...



Is Metal Halide considered a precious metal? lol, because what they ask for these bulbs is ridiculous. There's not enough materials used to even remotely approach that cost yet Sony wants $299.99 if I buy it at their website.

Surely, I can take $130 and try and build something comparable in LED. If I knew how to compare HID brightness to LED brightness maybe I could source materials for it. I found a 6000 lumen LED from Luminus that looks to be perfect so long that is not too bright to replace a 5100 lumen HID.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*

Is it possible to remove the bulb from the housing? It might be a stock bulb in a custom housing, and if they're separable you might be able to replace just the bulb for less.

Replacing the whole assembly with an LED is going to be a little tricky in terms of focusing.


----------



## SkOrPn (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Is it possible to remove the bulb from the housing? It might be a stock bulb in a custom housing, and if they're separable you might be able to replace just the bulb for less.



Hmm, let me take a look at my spare bulb real quick.........

Ok, looking at this thing closer it appears the bulb is actually epoxied in with something that looks and feels like ceramics, so the answer is no, its not removable. Besides, I have noticed that the mirror coating becomes brittle and starts to fall into pieces by peeling itself up and off its glass surface. This occurs closer to the base of the bulb though and I believe it is from improper shut-off caused by the frequent power outages we have here. This is the used original Philips bulb that gave me something like 8000 hours before I replaced it still here as an emergency backup. It still works, albeit not with great color or brightness. The replacement I have now is a Osram with a 5000 hour rating.

If only I could find a 2.5" x 2.75" square reflector for a powerful LED, I might give this mod a shot.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*



SkOrPn said:


> Hmm, let me take a look at my spare bulb real quick.........
> 
> Ok, looking at this thing closer it appears the bulb is actually epoxied in with something that looks and feels like ceramics, so the answer is no, its not removable. Besides, I have noticed that the mirror coating becomes brittle and starts to fall into pieces by peeling itself up and off its glass surface. This occurs closer to the base of the bulb though and I believe it is from improper shut-off caused by the frequent power outages we have here. This is the used original Philips bulb that gave me something like 8000 hours before I replaced it still here as an emergency backup. It still works, albeit not with great color or brightness. The replacement I have now is a Osram with a 5000 hour rating.
> 
> If only I could find a 2.5" x 2.75" square reflector for a powerful LED, I might give this mod a shot.



You can get a small sheet of thin, bendable stainless steel at some hobby stores. You might be able to bend this into a square reflector fairly easily.


----------



## SkOrPn (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*



PhotonWrangler said:


> You can get a small sheet of thin, bendable stainless steel at some hobby stores. You might be able to bend this into a square reflector fairly easily.



Yeah but why? I'd rather purchase a 5000 or 6000 lumen 3x CREE flashlight reflector at ebay, or the entire flashlight, cut the thing in half and rewire it with my own light engine so I could use the 120v provided. And then hope I have enough cooling for 6-8 hours of on time each day, lol.


----------



## videoman (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*

What about the driver for the led and the heat issue to be addressed ? How about the hit or miss reflector and labor, tooling, alignment, etc. etc. Looks simple enough until you start fitting things around. I know you like to keep the set for another decade but replacing just 4 bulbs cost can buy a large LED display that most likely is lighter, brighter, thinner, and will last you more than 10 years. I purchased a 50" led 1080P last week for $499 USD. I have seen 60" ones go for $649.


----------



## FRITZHID (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*

Your biggest issue is going to be getting a small enough, uniform light source from LED to match that of the stock hid.
The hid is a point light source of a fairly even pattern, that's tough to duplicate with LED.
The more optics you need to get the leds light down to a point to equal the hid will cause loss, so the LED will need to be more powerful then the stock bulb, however, the more powerful the LED, the larger it will be, causing yet again optic complications. Not to mention LED have far more restricted color then the stock hid has, this will cause the picture to be slightly off, and odds are the outside edge will have variation in the bluer spectrum
All this before cooling the LED properly, as well as a compatible power supply, hid and LED are NOT in the same power area at all (hid requires a 23kv start up and around 80-100v operating voltage, LED chips need strictly controlled voltage and current)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: DLP LED Replacement Lamp possible yet? Is there a reason why not?*

You could try converting it to an RGB laser source, but you're probably getting in to the same price range as a new TV like videoman said. I guess it comes down to the cost that you place on your labor and the parts needed.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 22, 2013)

Luminus Devices- SST-90 - [email protected] would be the closest but they are used in projectors specially designed for them. They are NOT a bulb replacement. You have to replace the whole projector.


----------



## SkOrPn (Dec 22, 2013)

I am now retired, however I was not when I purchased this TV. I found a supplier of Philips UHP bulbs that will supply them at $89 each. Two of them should give me 16k hours give or take. I can not afford $500 in one chunk as I have a strict retirement setup. I will purchase another TV in say the year 2018-2020 when they are all 4K TV's. I will not drop $500 on a 120hz 1080P TV with less ms specs than what I have now. My TV is already 120hz, is already 1080P, already has award winning PQ, and is already one of the fastest gaming specs around thanks to its SXRD tech. True dropping money on bulbs is crazy, imo anyway, but the occasional $80-100 every 3-5 years is not much to ask as compared to dropping say $500 or more in the same time frame.

I guess I am bored and wanted another project motivated by the prospect of never having to replace this bulb again, lol. By the way, I am an electronics tech by trade, and also a computer tech, and now retired from the government (which means my retirement pay will soon disappear, its just a matter of time, thanks to the government being broke and the debt ceiling not capable of a non stop rise). The labor to do this project was no concern, and the modifications/cost to the TV were. Since I am not interested in risking damaging the TV I will drop this idea for now and purchase two HID bulbs. When the second one dies (or the TV itself) I will then go back to researching a replacement. For a replacement TV I want much higher PQ, much higher Res, much higher Refresh rate and I am not getting that for $500 in 2014, but in 6 years maybe.  The ONLY TV that even remotely turns me on right now is a Panasonic Viera Plasma TC-P65ZT60, and you cant find that for $500 even if it was broken... Haha

So anyway, I will use the old bulb and housing as a template and spend time in 2014 trying to come up with a LED replacement. 
Thanks for all the tips and ideas and recommendations :thumbsup:

Happy Holidays to EVERYONE!


----------



## amd20x6 (Dec 24, 2013)

This is, unfortunately, the cost of running a projection TV. Be glad you can get 16k hours from two bulbs- the bulbs for my Sony VPL-VW10HT projector cost just as much and only last 1-2k hours each. You have to run it at reduced brightness to have any hope of hitting the latter end of that range.

I only put up with it because I acquired the projector for free along with 3 bulbs. Each bulb already has 1k hours though.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Dec 24, 2013)

Check all of your fans/filters on your Sony set also. the power outages don't help as the DLP sets keep the fans running after they turn off the projector bulb to reduce the heat and extend the bulbs life.

I bought a 55" WEGA set new XMAS 2004 and had no trouble for 7 1/2 years on the original bulb. I replaced it then the Blue star defect showed its head from the UV output from the new SONY Bulb. the SXRDs have the yellow/green blob problem caused in both sets from the light filters going bad inside the Optical Block.

Tinker if you want like I did But I eventually sold all the internals of the TV online and bought a new 60" SONY LCD that is freakin Excellent for under 1200$

The DLPs did have a great picture but heat and the lack of easily replaced dust filters killed them

good luck


----------

